# After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

After getting 5 years of daily driver faithfull service from my '85, it's finally going off the road for a redo, and losing it's dd status.
From -10 degree winters full of ice, sleet, and snow up to 100+ degree summers in the desert. 
Making a cross-contry drive, and numerous street rallies it's never failed me.
I'll miss not driving it every day.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Sepp)*

So what is going to be the DD that takes it's place? I can understand why you are sad, but, it is gettting re-done so it's not _that_ bad. How thorough of a re-do is it getting? Be sure to include lots of pics, but you are a photo whore, so I know you will


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Quattro Krant)*

I bought a beater Suburau for my wife, so I got my S4 back








Were both happy!
A total respray in graphite metallic, new carpets, the seats, door panels, and steering wheel will be redone, and powder coating the rims in the original color.
There will be a ton of photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Sepp)*

This past spring, I was talking with Gary at Carlisle. Gary owns a black 83 that he bought from the previous owner who did a 20vt swap, RS2 intake, etc etc. He had the center caps for the R8's and did not want them/like the way they looked. Personally, I always though that the R8's looked like they needed something in the center and ever since the European Car article about the Ur-Q's, I've been trying to find a good set. His still were shiny, had the coating on them, and looked brand new. So, I bought them and now I need to get my R8's back to the original color as well, white just isn't my thing with a red car. So, getting the R8's in the original silver is also my winter project as well.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Quattro Krant)*

Ahh yes the car from Penn.
That was the same car in European car years ago.
The easiest thing for you to do is get the R8's color matched to the caps.
Most powder coating shops car get you a right-on color.
Shouldn't cost that much either. It'll transform the whole look of your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Sepp)*

My question is are the white R8's on my car powdercoated white from the factory? I'd rather have them bead blasted and re-done, but if they are powder coated, it will be pretty hard to get the white off without damaging the surface of the wheel.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Quattro Krant)*

Even the factory I beleive painted the rims white.
Most likely, they were painted white by one of the previous owner(s), and were originally silver.
The only cars to feature the white rims in that size were the later european pearl white 20v's as far as I can recall.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: After 5 years of faithfull service, a change has come. (Sepp)*

I'll look into it. Hopefully they are painted and not PC'ed as paint bead blasts off quite easily. IF it's PC'ed on, they have to turn up the PSI and that can lead to pitting of the wheels.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Refinishing rims?*

Say..
I've seen alloy rims that have been 'blasted' (probably sand blasting though), and they end up with a slightly 'rough' texture.

Which makes me wonder: Is chemical stripping of tha paint a practical alternative?


----------

